# Wingham Wildlife park Pics



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Just a "few" pics from Wingham wildlife Park


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

i used to work there! i know every single one of those animals, infact i was working there when those baby lemurs were born! theyve proper grown :flrt: did you see the 'special' lemur? hes very small and walks funnny?


----------



## monitormayhem (Jun 2, 2010)

Amazing photos, lovely looking animals :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Lovly pictures:2thumb:.

This one needs a capshion:lol2:.








* Excuse me, this is mine.*


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

gazz said:


> Lovly pictures:2thumb:.
> 
> This one needs a capshion:lol2:.
> image
> *Excuse me, this is mine.*


Nope, someone needs to photoshop a fez on him then the caption should be 'Just like that'!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Mujician said:


> Nope, someone needs to photoshop a fez on him then the caption should be 'Just like that'!


Your right, It dose have a Tommy copper vibe:lol2:.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Great photos, I love Lemurs


----------



## nichar1979 (Jul 7, 2010)

Great pics, I haven't been there in ages.
Last time I went they'd just done the bit where you can walk round in the prairie dog enclosure, I got some good pics that day.
Think a visit there might be in order


----------



## Komodo32 (Nov 26, 2009)

Some STUNNING pic's there Shadowz!!! 

Gotta love that place, pop in every chance we get!


----------

